# Contenu Rich media



## snooty (30 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite utiliser dans le cadre de mes cours des vidéos que je souhaite montrer à mes étudiants via mon ipad sur vidéoprojecteur

Jusque  là pas de souci, j'ai acheté un câble vga et je peux sans pb via dropbox lire mes ppt, pdf , doc etc

par contre je n'arrive à lire sur mon ipad le contenu suivant c'est un exemple de powerpoint animé , j'en utilise quelques uns de la sorte mais impossible de les lire via safari que dois je faire?
http://step.inpg.fr/FR/bodylanguage/richmedia/index.htm

Merci d'avance


----------



## iolofato (5 Septembre 2011)

C'est pas du PowerPoint mais un genre de player flash de chez Macromedia d'ailleurs donc autant dire qu'il n'y a aucune chance que ça passe sur iPad.


----------



## lineakd (6 Septembre 2011)

snooty a dit:
			
		

> par contre je n'arrive à lire sur mon ipad le contenu suivant c'est un  exemple de powerpoint animé , j'en utilise quelques uns de la sorte mais  impossible de les lire via safari que dois je faire?
> http://step.inpg.fr/FR/bodylanguage/richmedia/index.htm



Utilises l'application Puffin 1.7.


----------



## snooty (12 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.. je vais essayer Puffin


----------

